# Snowblower oil and spark plugs



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I have an MTD Snowflite 524, a Hahn Eclipse Snow Giant 24 and a newer Hahn Snow Giant 24 with a Gravely tag on it. Anyway, the "Gravely Hahn has a Tecumseh motor HM70-132011B, the other Hahn has a Tecumseh motor H60-75360J and the MTD has a Tecumseh motor HS50-67225F. I've read somewhere that synthetic 5w30 should be used in the old machines for reasons I forget. Is that right? Also, one has an auto lite plug, one has an NGK and the other has a plug with absolutely nothing on it to make out what it is or a number at all. I'd like to get the right plugs in them before the snow flies. I won't run them with random plugs. I'm thinking something like Champion J17LM or J19LM for them. If I remember the 5 horse is a 17 and 6 and 7 horse is the 19 but I'm not positive. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

use an ngk br2lm in both, i hate champion plugs. for oil just run regular 5w30


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Champion plugs. NGK is no better or worse.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

syntec oil flows better and faster at cold temps, is one reason you read about it. but from a mechanics view, IMM i would not switch to it in a old motor, with unknown hours on it, i1st is it will soften seals and gaskets, well known to starting leaks, 2nd being thinner some not all older motors start to burn oil with it. as the higher detergent content tends to wash off the carbon from old rings, clean down any sludge in the crank case, 

personally i have a few new motors, 2 B&S singles and a kohler twin that burn oil and smoke with it, but not with normal dyno oil of the same weight and service rating ,why? i don't know.just something crazy. 10w30 syntec ver 10w30 dyno


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

in my experience ngks burn hotter, make engines start easier and overall just last longer. plus they cost the same amount of money as an rj19lm anyways


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I would not waste the money on synthetic oil its not a Formula 1 race car.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

The only one that would worry me is the one without any markings on it, it's more than likely a china plug that came in it or from a dealer.. Check the manual and see if they cross reference an NGK or Champion. I've had no problems with using a Champion in my blower but prefer the NGK's in my mower.

I also agree with using a synthetic in an older engine is not a good idea. My MTD is going in to it's 23rd year on Valvoline 5w30.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

That's a lot of numbers and letters in the original post . . . my head was hurting as I read it.

Part of me says, if they ain't broke, don't fix them. 5w 30 oil synthetic should be fine . . . these small engines are not that picky . . . if they have a spark plug and oil, along with some fuel that was refined in this decade, they should run


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

The cost of anything isn't a problem being the place I work at I just put it on the shop account and they pay it. Do you think it would be worth running it in them for a season to clean the motor inside then switch back or is that not good to do? Thanks for all the help. I put a lift down on my phone and just got a new one. Fell out of my hoodie when I climbed up it I think. That's why the reply was so delayed. Thanks again.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

running it with synthetic can sometimes loosen up sludge thats keeping seals from leaking. also you will notice significantly increased oil burning more then likely running a synthetic


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok. I can see that. They run/ran fine without it. I'll keep it non synthetic. They were made to run before synthetic was around anyway right. I actually just picked up another Hahn Snow Giant 24 yesterday for $45 and that one has a Briggs 5hp motor on it. Not my worst looking machine and not my best. Even my worst isn't that bad. The last Hahn I had with a Briggs motor, that I should have kept by the way, ran like crap. No matter what I did it wouldn't run right. Took it to 3 shops and they couldn't get it running any better than I could so I sold it but now I find carbs and parts for it 3 years after the fact so I just have this feeling this one will run like garbage too. Maybe not. We will see this weekend when I change the oil, plug, oil, lube and grease it and fire it up.


----------

